# Dịch vụ chở hàng từ Tp.HCM đi KCN Quảng Nam an toàn



## vanchuyenachau1 (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

Bạn tìm nhà xe tải *chở hàng đi KCN Quảng Nam* nên tham khảo dịch vụ vận tải Saigon Corp nhé. Nơi đây cung cấp đầy đủ các loại xe tải chở hàng chuyên dụng và đầy đủ các dịch vụ cần thiết khi khách có nhu cầu chở hàng công nghiệp.







Nhận *chở hàng từ Tp.HCM đi KCN Quảng Nam* uy tín an toàn giao hàng nhanh chỉ trong 2 - 3 ngày đối với hàng ghép và 2 ngày đối với hàng nguyên xe. Với đội ngũ xe tải chở hàng đa dạng chúng tôi chở hàng lẻ hàng ghép và hàng nguyên xe theo yêu cầu. Tuy nhiên khách hàng lưu ý đối với hàng ghép xe tải nhận đơn hàng từ nửa tấn trở lên hoặc 3 khối hàng trở lên.

Ngoài nhận hàng tại Tp.HCM chúng tôi còn nhận hàng một só tỉnh lân cận như Bình Dương, Biên Hòa, Long An đi Quảng Nam theo yêu cầu.

*Vận chuyển hàng đi các KCN Quảng Nam như*

Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Phú Xuân
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Tây An
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Trường Xuân
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Đông Thăng Bình
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Đại Hiệp
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Trảng Nhật
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Bắc Chu Lai
Vận chuyển hàng hóa đi KCN Chu Lai Trường Hải


----------

